# "Silver" x Blue Tan... what?



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

So I paired up my Blue Tan male (who for a while I thought was a Blue Burmese Tan, but was told he could not be Burmese because of the tan?) with what I thought was a Silver Self doe. Anyone that's looked at her says she's just a dark silver, since she's satin.

Well, she should've thrown Blue Tans and Silvers, right? Negative. 
She gave me BLACK Tans and DOVE Tans. 
10 days old now, the babies still have their pink bellies indicating they'll be tanned.

As far as I'm aware, Silver does not come in Tan.

What I don't get is, why did it take so long for the Blacks to be 'black'? They started out BLUE, and they STAYED blue up until just yesterday! I don't get it! And the 'silvers'? They were selfs just two days ago! Their bellies weren't pink!

This is a such huge disappointment. :c


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

just re-pair up the partents when this litter is done and try again, you just got very unlucky lol.

and silver comes in tan.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

she can't geneticly be silver then as that's pink eye blue so put to a blue you can't get black HOWEVER I once herd an experienced breeder say that most silver's are genetically dove just very pail ones so look silver and are called it. So based on that and your black tan babies from a blue tan and silver I'd say she is geneticaly a pail dove

are you sure there nit just dark blues? you say there started blue and turned black, was there fur blue or just the skin before the fur came in?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

If I were a betting gal, I would bet that your "Silver" is genetically "Dove", and doesn't carry blue dilution at all. That's the only explanation for getting all black and black based. Both silver and dove can sure be tans. I produce both all the time. Both silver and dove are very specific shades with a lot of room for color faults. I am guessing you just have a dove that's too light.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

I certainly wouldn't say mom is 'too light'... more like too dark!

Mom:

 

It's good to know silver can come in Tan... and PPVallhunds, the babies were literally a dark steel blue in color. Their skin was a blue pigment, but their fur was the actual steel blue. It just baffles me how they got so dark over one night. Any other black baby I've had darkened up much sooner than these guys, and their skin pigment was more of a dark gray.

The mom's 'silver' babies are the same shade as she is, and in her last litter with an Argente self, she again had babies with her shade of gray.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

That does look dove. And Satin tends to darken the coat color a lot which is why she looks too dark. SO geneticallly she is a pink eyed black which explains why you got black babies.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Now after doing a bit more research, I'm really hoping that everyone is right, and Sawyer (mom mouse) is a dove... because if she's not, that means dad is a 'leaden' mouse, I believe. They aren't real blues... and will produce blacks in a litter. As my only Blue Tan, I sincerely hope he is not a leaden. Can someone clarify this? Can 'leaden' mice be Tan?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yep looks dove to me, heres fin mouses dove and silver pages to show the diffrence
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/silver.html
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/dove.html


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay, good... as much as it disappoints me that she's not Silver, it makes me feel a bit better about there being blacks in the litter.

But as for the Blue Tan, how would I test to make sure he's really Blue, and not Leaden? Now that I don't have any Silver?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

never Hurd the term laden blue so can't help there


----------

